# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety >  Πρόβλημα με ενισχυτή Ground Zero

## sandri

Γειά σας παιδειά!! Έχω έναν τετρακάναλο ground zero ενισχυτή σε ένα corolla, πάνω έχω συνδέση 2 ηχεία και ένα subwoofer. Κάποια στιγμή εκεί που είχα ανεβάση λίγο την ένταση ξαφνικά μου κόπηκαν τα μπάσα, βλέπω το sub μήπως μου τον έκαψε αλλά δεν μύριζε τίποτα καμένο και δεν φαινόταν να είχε κολλήσει ο κώνος. Τα ηχεία δουλεύουν μια χαρά.

----------


## ezizu

Για αρχή μέτρησε ωμικά το sub woofer. 
Το ότι δεν μύριζε καμένο, ή ότι δεν είναι κολλημένος ο κώνος του μεγαφώνου, δεν σημαίνει και ότι το μεγάφωνο είναι εντάξει 100%.

----------


## sandri

Το μέτρησα πριν λίγο και μου δείχνει ότι έχω ωμική αντίσταση!!!

----------


## xsterg

οταν λες εχεις ποια η τιμη της?

----------


## sandri

Μου δείχνει 05,1Ωμ

----------


## sandri

Κάποια βοήθεια ρε παιδιά???

----------


## jimakos206

Τα άλλα δύο κανάλια του ενισχυτή δουλεύουν?Όπως τα λες πιθανών έχεις κάψει την έξοδο του ενισχυτή, αλλά λογικά ο ενισχυτής τώρα πρέπει να ανάβει protect.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N9005 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## east electronics

αρχικα μεταφερθηκε στην σωστη κατηγορια ...

Μετα πρεπει να κοιταξεις το πιο απλο  εαν ο ενισχυτης σου εχιε ενδειξη προτεκτ σημαινει οτι πολυ απλα εχει καποα ζημεια ..

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## sandri

Δεν έχει ένδειξη protect, μάλλον θα μου έχει κάψει την έξοδο του ενισχυτή.
αξίζει να το επισκευάσω?

----------


## jimakos206

Γιατί να μην αξίζει? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N9005 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## east electronics

Το ερωτημα που εχεις βαλει αφορα στο πως θα παρεις συμβουλες για το τι εχει  και πως μπορεις να το φιαξεις ...Φυσικα δεν παιζει κανεις να σου γραψει να του δωσεις ασπιρινη ουτε να σφιξεις την ταδε βιδα  και να εισαι οκ 

Οποτε επειδη δεν δειχνει να μπορεις να καταλαβεις τι συζηταμε αλλα επισης δεν δειχνει να μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις τις συμβουλες που σου δινουν καλυτερα να το αφησουμε εδω 

Εαν εχει καμμενες εξοδους  τοτε φυσικα και θα αναβει το προτεκτ οποτε   δεν βγαζουμε καμμια ακρη με αυτα που λες και αυτα που γραφεις

----------


## sandri

Επειδή δεν έχω πολλές γνώσεις με τα ηλεκτρονικά, ζήτησα την βοήθεια από το site και σου λέω πως δεν είδα να μου ανάβει κάποιο protect.
Τώρα αν μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις με τις γνώσεις σου έχει καλός αν δεν μπορείς ή δεν θέλεις κανένα πρόβλημα δεν ζήτησα από κανέναν με το ζόρι να μου απαντήσει.

----------


## Papas00zas

Να τα εχει τινάξει το μεγάφωνο το σκέφτηκες; Δοκίμασε να το βάλεις σε άλλο ενισχυτή.

----------


## jimakos206

Φιλαράκι αν είσαι από Αθήνα μπορώ να του ρίξω μια ματιά. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N9005 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

